# Kernel Mode Driver Not Running



## Megalomaniac (Nov 24, 2007)

I am running Vista x64 and I disabled digital driver signing. The ATITool driver in the Device Manager is functioning correctly with no alerts. However, I cannot run ATITool because of the Kernel Mode Driver warning.

Does anybody know of any solutions?

_Thanks


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 24, 2007)

What version of ATiTool are you trying to use? I know some of the older ones won't work..my friend has always had trouble getting any version to work correctly on his laptop with Vista.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Nov 26, 2007)

0.27 b2


----------

